# Solid Oak wood DIY Stand



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Purchased a DIY stand with tank (via craigslist). The stand throughout is made of 3/4" solid oak designed for a 6' 125 gallon tank. Question is... is the stand strong enough to support the weight of the tank? Just to note, it's extremely heavy!

Thanks


----------



## Graffiti (Aug 17, 2013)

do you have pictures of the stand? id make sure its supported on all 4 points and in the middle and if not add some more internally.


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

See photos below. The person used this tank for several years for the 125 for years as an aquarium
Notice the back beam has two 1"(3/4") Oak pieces together. The same for the bottom.


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone???


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks fine to me with the pictures you posted. What are the concerns you have with the stand?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Assuming the construction techniques are as good as the finish work on the stand, it looks great. 3/4" wood is plenty strong to support a tank like that. Nice looking stand. Not a fan of the hinge installation, as I much prefer hidden hinges.

What are your worries?


----------



## ramireziguy (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's what I did. I went to Lowes and bought additional 1"x4" Oak wood. from there, I placed (2) additional pieces along the back behind each leg beneath the beams in back that you see in the last picture in to OP. As you see in the last picture, the support legs a screwed into the beam from the side. Since there was nothing support the beam from underneath, I thought it wise to place wood and screw it in underneath.

Sorry I didn't take pictures of work done to it, but time didn't lend itself for me take them.


----------

